

How to prepare for public beta?  Readiness checklist - OpenWebU

I did enterprise software in my past life, and am curious about what you need to do to get ready for public beta of a consumer website.  OK - there's the obvious - have some alpha testers - make sure the code is working.   But, I'm curious about what kind of support resources are needed, hints/tips from past experience...
======
inovica
Well, the release early and release often mantra still stands. Make something
basic but that works well and get it out - tell people about it. Tell us about
it. Take the feedback you get and if you agree adopt it and grow this way. Run
a blog on your site and let people know about your plans.

Have a read of this. I found it interesting:

[http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2006/05/mark-fletcher-
blogl...](http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2006/05/mark-fletcher-bloglines-
onelist.html)

~~~
OpenWebU
This was validating: on self-financing, on being cheap/don't like to spend,
outsourcing, holding off on getting incorporated. Yes - will definitely tell
yc about it. Thanks.

------
johnm
(A) Make it really obvious how to contact you via email.

(B) Answer the emails... Quickly, positively, and gratefully.

(C) Create a FAQ and make that easy to find.

(D) Update the FAQ as you answer emails.

(E) Update your site based on the feedback.

------
dualogy
Huh? Support resources? Preparation?

Enterprise past life, eh?

Just get it out there already.

:)

------
adammichaelc
What's your site? Let us check it out and if we like it you know you're on the
right track. If we don't we can tell you how to improve it.

------
OpenWebU
Hey thanks - very practical advice - will definitely go to this forum to get
feedback.

